# Videos



## Anne Salmen (Jan 9, 2012)

My iPad will not play any videos on Dr. Oz's site. Why? Who else do I contact?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If the videos require adobe flash the Ipad won't play them. Apple does not support Flash on their devices.


----------

